# Shurley English



## Carolyn (Oct 16, 2007)

Is anyone using or has anyone used this curriculum? If so would you please let me know what your experience is/was like?

Thank you!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 16, 2007)

We used it with our kids. Our experience was very positive. My daughter wants to be writer and we attribute her desire to her success with the Shurley Method.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 16, 2007)

Our School system uses it here. The jingles helped my kids a whole bunch.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 17, 2007)

I know several who use it and them seem to really like it.


----------



## govols (Oct 17, 2007)

My family uses it as well and we love it.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you so much for your replies. I teach at a small Christian school and have been disappointed with the results I've received so far from my 3-5 graders in Language. This was one curriculum that seemed to come to the top in my internet searches for alternative curriculum. It is so helpful to get "real life" feedback!


----------

